# Please say it isn't so!



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2014)

*Search Results*



*The world's biggest chocolate-maker says we're running out ...*

www.washingtonpost.com/.../the-worlds-biggest-*choc*...The Washington Post



Nov 15, 2014 - There's no easy way to say this: You're eating too much *chocolate*, all of you. And it's getting so *out* of hand that the world could be headed ..


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2014)

>>> Or is this another ploy to drive up prices like happened with coffee many years ago?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2014)

I heard about that on the news and figured it was to raise prices...but might be totally bogus? http://www.snopes.com/food/warnings/chocolate.asp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry RadishRose, you gave me the earworm now!


----------



## jujube (Dec 27, 2014)

OK, that's it.....I have nothing to live for now.  Goodbye, cruel world.   Oh, wait......that's right.....I recorded the Pride and Prejudice marathon today and I'm spending the evening with something calorious ( is that a word?  It ought to be.) and Colin Firth.  Never mind.  I'll still be here tomorrow.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2014)

Have some of mine. I'll share. :chocolate:


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 28, 2014)

Well, my addiction needs curing anyway.  I'd be so skinny if not for my sweet tooth/chocoholism.


----------



## pumpkin (Dec 28, 2014)

OH NO, I will be in withdrawal.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm going to the store today and stock up (hoard) a variety of chocolate. When my pantry's full and the stores are empty I'll rule the world.


----------

